# Testing BS levels when eating fruit



## Carina1962 (Feb 27, 2010)

I feel i need to eat more fruit in my diet as before i was diagnosed T2 i used to have about 3 portions of fruit a day but having discovered that some fruit too can be high in carbs, i seem to be having it less and less but last week decided to buy some apples and pears (i picked the smallest ones) and want to make sure that they are 'BS friendly' for me so my question is to people on here - if you eat fruit do you eat it as a snack (ie in-between meals) or do you add it on to your main meals as a dessert?  if i eat it as a snack, do i just test my BS level before and 2 hours after i've eaten a particular fruit to see whether that particular fruit is OK for my personal BS levels?  is this procedure the same when testing 'new' foods?   Also how many 'points' would you consider high?  ie if i test before i eat an apple and my BS is 6.1 what will be considered OK or high when i test 2 hours later?

Advice is very much appreciated


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Carina,

I eat fruit as a snack and not usually as part of my main meals.

What I'd do is test before you eat the fruit - preferably quite a while after you have eaten anything else just to get that food out of your system. It's quite important that you do the test well away from  a time that you have eaten other food so you just get the effect of the fruit.

Then I'd take a test at one hour - then ninety minutes and then two hours after finishing eating. What you need to are look for is the rise in blood glucose level rather than the actual result - i.e. how much does the fruit raise your level.

By the way, weigh the fruit as well so you will know how much carbohydrate is involved. 

Here are the results of some tests I did:

Anyway, here are some of my recent testings on different types of fruit:

6.7 - Before eating 
Grapes - 125g
5.9 - 30 mins after finishing eating
6.8 - one hour after finishing eating
5.5 - 90 mins after finishing eating

4.7 - Before eating 
Apple - 225g - i.e. large
6.8 - one hour after finishing eating

Figs - 100g - four small figs
5.8 - one hour after finishing eating

5.4 - Before eating 
Satsuma - 80g - i.e. small
5.1 - one hour after finishing eating

4.6 - Before eating 
Apple - 125g - i.e. small/medium
5.5 - one hour after finishing eating

Satsuma - 80g - i.e. small
5.7 - one hour after finishing eating

Apple - 150g - i.e. medium
4.9 - one hour after finishing eating

Satsuma - 80g - i.e. small
4.6 - one hour after finishing eating

Apple - 190g - i.e. large
3.6 - one hour after finishing eating

Satsuma - 80g - i.e. small
3.8 - one hour after finishing eating

3.9 - before eating
Apple - 360g - i.e. absolutely massive - possibly the biggest apple I have ever eaten
6.6 - one hour after finishing eating

Banana - 100g - i.e. small
5.1 - one hour after finishing eating

Just do some tests and tell us what you find. 

Best wishes - John


----------



## am64 (Feb 27, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> Hi Carina,
> 
> I eat fruit as a snack and not usually as part of my main meals.
> 
> ...



im going to try it john ...as i miss my fruit ...Also the type of fruit ie apple will effect it as some have been grown to be sweeter ....what difference in a coxs or russet to a pink lady or braeburn ?


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you so much yet again Wallycorker for your advice, you are becoming a real inspiration for me, I was only talking to my partner today about you and said how sound your advice is and it is really good to know how you are 'spreading' this advice to new people on here who, like me when first diagnosed hadn't got a clue what i was supposed to be doing right.  Like many, the only advice i got from my DN when i was first diagnosed was, "there is no such thing as a diabetic diet" and shoved a picture in front of me of a plate of food, all sectioned off in different food groups.  I know now it is not that simple, there is much much more to diabetes and food than i first thought.  Anyway, i will start experimenting on different fruits starting from next week and when i've collected some conclusive info on different fruits, i too will post it on here to let you know.  My other 'experiment' that i will do (i discussed this with my partner today) is that i will experiment what excercise (walking) will do to my levels and for 2 weeks i will work out a meal plan, the first week i will go for my walks BEFORE i eat my main evening meal and the 2nd week i will have the same meal plan as the first week and this time will go for my walks one hour AFTER i have eaten my main meal and compare the 2 so i have some serious testing to do over the next few weeks - will keep you informed


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 28, 2010)

How many strips you getting Carina?

Good luck with all the testing. That is how we learn how to deal with our own individual situations.

Very best wishes as usual - John


----------



## am64 (Feb 28, 2010)

hi carina i await you results with fruit and might try and join you xx


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have managed (somehow) to persuade my DN to let me have some test strips on prescription and she has agreed and all i did was take my little log book and told her that by testing i can work out what foods work for me and which ones don't but it took several visits before she agreed as initially she prescribed me urine sticks and told me she didn't want me to test with a monitor, my GP said the same but thankfully i now have a prescription which allows me 5 more times to get them and i'm hoping that i can show her how useful the testing will be for me so will take my 'experiments' with me when i next see her in June.  I've also in the past been buying the strips a lot cheaper on ebay but i wouldn't have been able to do this if she hadn't agreed to give me some on prescription so i may as well use them to my advantage


----------



## wallycorker (Feb 28, 2010)

am64 said:


> im going to try it john ...as i miss my fruit ...Also the type of fruit ie apple will effect it as some have been grown to be sweeter ....what difference in a coxs or russet to a pink lady or braeburn ?


Hi am64,

I really haven't ever noticed any difference between different types of fruit - or, for that matter, in ripeness. 

Really, none of the fruits seem to do much to me at all. In fact, I might do an experiment by overdosing on fruit for a day just to see how my body reacts - i.e. have a "fruit day"!

Best wishes - John


----------



## Irisdove (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting chart John but i wonder why you only test at one hour ? I have found that my blood sugar levels can rise at two and even three hour readings with some fruit.


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Something is not right!*

There is something wrong here, i did my first test today with a small apple (80g in weight), i tested before i ate it, my BS was 7, i tested one hour later it was 7.2 and 2 hours later it dropped to 7.  Since i had a cold last week (which i am now over) my levels seem to have 'stuck' and my 2 hour post meal readings are very high whereas they never used to be ie last night i had a bowl of tomato soup (tinned) and 4 very wafer thing crackers, total carbs, 40g and my reading was 11.2! - what is going on?


----------



## cherrypie (Mar 1, 2010)

I am in agreement with Irisdove here.  Fruits can spike after 2 hrs.  Whatever people decide to do, it is the testing that is important and if you are introducing a new food then it is worthwhile testing after 2hrs.


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 1, 2010)

Irisdove said:


> Interesting chart John but i wonder why you only test at one hour ? I have found that my blood sugar levels can rise at two and even three hour readings with some fruit.


Hi Irisdove and cherrypie,

In general, I use one hour as my most used test time because I've found that usually finds my peak. These days, by the 2 hour mark, I'm usually back around 4.5ish no matter what I have eaten.

However, in the case of fruit, when I've done this testing what I usually do is as follows: 

I test before I start - then eat a piece of fruit - test one hour after finishing eating - I then eat another piece of different fruit - test again one hour after finishing eating the second piece - then eat yet another piece of a different fruit - test after another hour after eating the third piece of fruit - and so on.............

In doing that my one hour readings are also the before reading for the second and subsequent piece of fruit - also, I'd be picking up any later spike. I never spike no matter how much fruit I eat or for how long I've carried on - i.e. sometimes up to 5 hours.

Hope that explains things.

Yes - testing is always very important when carrying out any such experiment with foods that can cause elevated blood glucose levels. I certainly agree with that.

Best wishes - John


----------



## Sharpe (Mar 1, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> In general, I use one hour as my most used test time because I've found that usually finds my peak. These days, by the 2 hour mark, I'm usually back around 4.5ish no matter what I have eaten.
> 
> However, in the case of fruit, when I've done this testing what I usually do is as follows:
> 
> ...



Wally.
Someone once said, " You cannot be serious !!"  You are joking aren't you ?  
How on earth can you get a true reading testing in such a manner ?

You say you eat a piece of fruit and then test after 1 hr, fair enough. Then you say you eat another piece of fruit and test after another hour, ad infinitum ??? Frankly, that is lunacy. 

Are you just thinking that the difference between the readings is all you need ? You have to just take readings at 1, 2, 3,and possibly 4 hrs without feeding yourself in between, by testing in the way you are you are just getting meaningless figures. Everything will be compounded as you go along.

If I was to test like that my numbers would just go up and up ad infinitum !

All those fine looking numbers are just meaningless. In all my years on forums I don't think I have ever seen such misguided thinking, misleading and frankly dangerous. New members need to ignore this strange advice.

How do you think that is going to give accurate Blood Glucose readings ? All you are doing is destroying any evidence of what test results you had and making it a mockery of evidence of your blood glucose readings. Which I am sure most of us thought were admirable, not any more my friend.

I have noticed that you are quoting these testing figures as if they are factual. Sorry Wally they are just plain useless. Who on earth told you to test in that fashion ?  They were obviously not a diabetic. I would have thought any half decent diabetic could tell you that Wally.   

I sincerely hope any new and inexperienced members are not trying to test as you are, they are storing up masses of trouble for themselves. Your method goes against all the advice on any forum I have been on, it is plain ridiculous !

I am sorry Admin but this is just bad to have displayed as being a credible method of testing. 

Dave


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi again Dave,

Quite the contrary! When I test in such a fashion my numbers don't "go up and up ad infinitum" - in fact, they go down and flip under 4 in certain instances.

I'm away from home at present but when I get back I'll post the result from actual experiments that I've carried out.

As regards, "who on earth told you to test in that fashion"? The answer to that is quite simply nobody. I work out my own testing programmes and review and adapt that test programme and my diet accordingly.

By the way, my last HbA1c was 5.1% and is still going lower. I'm expecting to end up controlling my HbA1c below 5 - in the mid-4s. How are you managing with control of your HbA1c?

Best wishes - John


----------



## Irisdove (Mar 1, 2010)

What a strange method of testing ! Like Dave above if I did that my numbers would just go up and up.

I wonder, John, have you lost a lot of weight ? Sounds like you have almost non diabetic numbers.

Frankly you are lucky, but to advise new diabetics to test in that fashion is dangerous to them as they will not have such good control or pancreatic response.

I'm sure this forum would want the best advice possible on it's board for new diabetics not just one person's personal method which obvious works for you but would not work for diabetics with impaired insulin response.


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi again Irisdove,

I'm talking as I only ever do about what happens to me and what I have done. I'm never suggesting that anyone should do anything irresponsibly such as eating without testing.. 

The whole idea of this thread is about testing. Testing things out is he only way that we learn anything whatsoever in life. In my opinion, we didn't ought to have closed minds to anything because that's the road to nowhere.

Best wishes - John


----------



## am64 (Mar 1, 2010)

I Think what wally does for us all is tell us *his* story that works for *him* ...i for example have a real problem with fruit ...sadly but the main thing here is about testing ...the problem i have is not to eat between the tests ...for example After having grapes today with my lunch ..only 6 small ones i was 6.7 2 1/2 hrs later its ok not mega dangerous but still high for such a small amount ....was it worth it ....??? .... by testing we can see whats what ...


----------



## Steff (Mar 1, 2010)

Surely its all about what works for the individual and by looking at johns sucsess story and his hbA1cs his way is obviously working for him.


----------



## Sharpe (Mar 1, 2010)

Wally.

Nobody here has closed minds, I prefer to have the information that is available to all as factual as possible. I hate seeing individuals who have found a way to control their diabetes putting it forward as the only correct way, there are many ways to control diabetes.

You might be talking about yourself as I have noticed you seem to do a lot. The thing is other people, uninformed and confused people read all of this.

You have to be very careful that you don't give the impression that your method of testing fruit, which is very odd indeed is what everybody should be doing. Your numbers and the results, if correct would appear to show a non diabetics type of response. Numbers rising and then quickly dropping back to normal. That is nothing like the normal response from most diabetics, the majority in fact.

Are you a diabetic Wally ? Either you aren't or as Irisdove says you have probably lost weight and you are now displaying non diabetic responses. Whilst that is fine, it is wrong that those newly diagnosed should be given the impression that that this testing method of yours is the correct one to use.

Regardless of how you have found it to work. It is peculiar to you and your circumstances, no more.

My HbA1c is fine thank you, it has been for many years.  

Dave


----------



## Irisdove (Mar 1, 2010)

That is fair enough John but newly diagnosed members do read these boards and do take on the 'advice ' that they read there on the assumption that what they are reading, from an experienced diabetic, is correct. Maybe you should put a disclaimer in your posts.


----------



## am64 (Mar 1, 2010)

i cant totaly agree with wallys methods for myself  but it works for him and if that helps just one person on the forum thats good and everyone on this forum has the right to question.... thats why *this* forum is so good...we can question... it promotes discussion ...I think what i have mainlly learnt that we are individuals...and by testing we can work out a lifestyle to suit our needs xxx


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi there.

With regards to fruit, I tend to eat it as part of a meal (usually banana at breakfast with porridge, a couple of clementines midday and an apple in the evening). Generally, I found this to work quite well for me. However, I do walk for an hour after lunch and now do 30mins on a rowing machine each evening. I find the exercise now regularly leaves me with bg in the 5's a couple of hours after eating.

One thing to be careful of though. Bananas (and I suppose any fruit) changes gi as they ripen (I presume the gl remains the same though?). Personally, I prefer the riper bananas, so tend to ignore the advice of my dietician! So far that approach has not caused me any problems!

By the way, my GP recommended exercising after eating rather than before. This helped me when I was on meds (especially gliclazide) because it avoided hypos and I think that it helps me now that I'm off the meds in that it keeps the bg low after eating.

Andy


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 1, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> ........... I hate seeing individuals who have found a way to control their diabetes putting it forward as the only correct way.....................Are you a diabetic Wally ? ...........


Hi again Dave,

You'll certainly never find me putting my way forward as the only correct way. I would never even consider thinking down in that manner.

As regards wheter I am a diabetic, I was diagnosed more than nine years ago and my HbA1c gradually rose to a level of 9.4%. Moreover, if I eat cereals, bread or potatoes my blood glucose levels go into double figures. I think that most people would say that I am a diabetic. What's more, as I understand things, once I've been a diabetic that situation can never change. I wish that it could! If it is at all possible to cure diabetes then I'll certainly be trying my best to achieve that status.

Best wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 1, 2010)

am64 said:


> ..........and by testing we can work out a lifestyle to suit our needs.........


Hi am64 - That's a very sensible way forward indeed if I may say so!

Best wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 1, 2010)

Irisdove said:


> That is fair enough John but newly diagnosed members do read these boards and do take on the 'advice ' that they read there on the assumption that what they are reading, from an experienced diabetic, is correct. Maybe you should put a disclaimer in your posts.


Hi again Irisdove,

As far as I am concerned, the only thing that we are talking about in this thread is testing to find out what different foods do to our blood glucose levels. Quite simply, that's all that I've done throughout my improvement programme. 

Oh - and then changed my diet according to what I learnt through that testing.

Best wishes - John


----------



## am64 (Mar 1, 2010)

its the truth in my eyes xxx thank you x


----------



## Irisdove (Mar 1, 2010)

Personally John, I've tested extensively over the many years of my diabetes. The same foods,the same weights can show different levels depending on differing conditions such as illness, stress, time of day and even hot weather. I would not like to depend on a one hour test to give me my presumed blood sugar level. You have to remember that others read your method and may take it as the correct method of testing, which it is not.

I have read many diabetic forums on the net and for the most part they all seem to want to help educate other diabetics on diabetes. I would like to think I can help others to learn the intricate management of their diabetes by correctly testing the foods they eat and building up a profile of foods which they can and cannot eat and how each one affects their blood sugar levels.


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 1, 2010)

Irisdove said:


> .........You have to remember that others read your method and may take it as the correct method of testing, which it is not............


Hi again Irisdove, 

In my opinion, there is no such thing as a "correct method of testing" to cover all people with diabetes. People with diabetes need to establish for themselves through testing as to what is best for them.

Best wishes - John


----------



## Irisdove (Mar 2, 2010)

John, In MY opinion, people should start out with the accepted method of testing till they become competent. After that it is entirely their choice what they do. If it works for you, then great.


----------



## Sharpe (Mar 2, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> Hi again Irisdove,
> 
> In my opinion, there is no such thing as a "correct method of testing" to cover all people with diabetes. People with diabetes need to establish for themselves through testing as to what is best for them.
> 
> Best wishes - John



Wally.
In your opinion there is "no such thing as a correct method of testing". 
That appears to be a rather arrogant statement to make, are you medically trained Wally ? Do you have qualifications as a diabetic consultant ? 

That is quite a statement coming from just another diabetic which flys in the face of all medical opinion, and the normal methods which are taught by DSN's, Endo's and other Medical Professionals. Seems you know better than them then Wally. 

For your information this is the type of information regarding testing from just one of the many internet sites about blood glucose testing: 

The frequency and timing of tests will vary depending on an individual's therapy, goals, and resources. When any changes occur in food, exercise, medications, illness, or travel, more testing should occur.

Type 1: Upon waking (fasting), before meals and bedtime, 1-2 hours after meals and during night as needed. 

Type 2: Upon waking (fasting), before meals and/or bedtime, 1-2 hours after meals as needed. Additional testing may be required dependent on the food eaten.

That Wally, is the "correct way".

As Irisdove has stated this place is read by many diabetics looking for help and advice, correct advice. That is not what any of them are getting from you. Just your own opinion about what YOU think is right. 

I thought the idea was to help and inform diabetic's not confuse them with misguided and incorrect methods. Even if you do think they work for you.

Dave


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 2, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> ...........*The frequency and timing of tests will vary depending on an individual's therapy, goals, and resources. When any changes occur in food, exercise, medications, illness, or travel, more testing should occur.*
> 
> Type 1: Upon waking (fasting), before meals and bedtime, 1-2 hours after meals and during night as needed.
> 
> Type 2: Upon waking (fasting), before meals and/or bedtime, 1-2 hours after meals as needed. *Additional testing may be required dependent on the food eaten.*............


Yes - that is basically what I do quite a lot of the time with the emphasis on the words that I've boldened - i.e. that is saying that there is no black and white correct way that is applicable to every person who is diabetic - they need to adjust their testing programmes to fit in with their own particular situation. 

In any case, quite a lot of the advice that is given to people with non-insulin Type 2 diabetes such as me by healthcare professionals is "do not test". If it had have been up to my doctor then I wouldn't have been testing at all and, because of that, I wouldn't have had any idea at all of what my blood glucose levels were and what different foods did to them. I would have been having a three-monthly HbA1c and being told how much worse my situation had become.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Wallycorker,

I was just wondering, do you get your test strips on prescription or do you buy your own? 

If you get them on prescription, then I think that you're being a little profligate. That eat, test, eat, test ..... method is not telling you anything genuinely useful that you couldn't get by using the test, eat, test (1hr), test (2hr) approach that I've also heard about (perhaps altering the timings).

However, if you buy your own, then I think that what you do with them is your own business!

I'll get off your back now!


----------



## Sharpe (Mar 2, 2010)

Wally.
So basically you know what the correct, and recommended way to test is yet you still keep insisting that your weird way of testing for fruit is correct. That is not and never will be the case. Something no one should recommend to anybody. Totally wrong and misleading. Confusing and ridiculous !

As others here have stated you are just confusing new diabetics with your odd behaviour over this fruit testing. On other forums this sort of information which is wrong and totally misleading would have been deleted or edited or even a disclaimer added to the post. I am surprised it is allowed on here without some sort of comment or editing to show that it is your personal way and not the correct way. At the very least it would have attracted comments such as my own and other members. Negative comments.

You keep insisting there is no correct way to test. Rubbish man ! Of course there is, it is before meals(fasting), and at least 1 and 2 hrs after meals. Plain and simple advice which I have found to be the 'norm' everywhere except it seems in your head. My HCP's all agree that this is the correct way to test. I have read in many places on the net and in books relating to what a diabetic should do, especially when first diagnosed. They all quote the same procedure as I have mentioned !

I think that TBH you are going to continue using this crazy testing method, I just hope that people with any sense will see this for what it is, totally flawed and obviously plain crazy !

I think it is pointless trying to get through to you as you obviously think you know better than all the thousands of HCP's in the UK who do a fantastic job day in and day out advising diabetics on the correct way to do things. I read somewhere else (a low carb forum) about you wanting to be a diabetic educator. I do hope that isn't true ? Frankly, you would be a disaster with your oddball ideas.  

You may be well meaning Wally. You just need to get educated about diabetes and what being a diabetic means yourself before advising anybody on the 'correct' way to do things. 

Dave.


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 2, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Hi Wallycorker,
> 
> I was just wondering, do you get your test strips on prescription or do you buy your own?
> 
> ...


Hi Andy,

Mostly I've bought my own off eBay because my GP refused to prescribe. However, once he saw what I had achieved by testing, he has now started prescribing them at 50 per month. He says that it's much cheaper than prescribing insulin - and paying for amputations, kidney dialysis, eye operations etc. 

However, these days, I do only quite a small amount of routine testing. I only really test when I'm testing out something different - i.e. experimenting. Once Type 2s on diet and exercise and metformin learn what different foods do to their blood glucose levels then, in my opinion, the need for frequent testing diminishes.

If I do any routine tests these days, I usually carry out some 'on rising' morning levels because I think that gives me a good idea of how my general control is going - those readings are usually in the 4s with a very occasional one in the 5s.

If I test after eating then I usually carry those out one hour after finishing eating again because I have found from previous testing is that is the time that I expect to see my peak. Again, these days, those readings are usually less than 7 with the occasional one just over.

Things weren't always like that before I cut back dramatically on the starchy carbohydrate - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, pizza etc. In thos e days things were very much different.

There's no need to "get off my back" as you say - it's a pleasure talking to you. 

Thanks for your interest!

Very best wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Mar 2, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> Wally.
> So basically you know what the correct, and recommended way to test is yet you still keep insisting that your weird way of testing for fruit is correct. That is not and never will be the case. Something no one should recommend to anybody. Totally wrong and misleading. Confusing and ridiculous !
> 
> As others here have stated you are just confusing new diabetics with your odd behaviour over this fruit testing. On other forums this sort of information which is wrong and totally misleading would have been deleted or edited or even a disclaimer added to the post. I am surprised it is allowed on here without some sort of comment or editing to show that it is your personal way and not the correct way. At the very least it would have attracted comments such as my own and other members. Negative comments.
> ...


OK Dave! Whatever you say! You seem to know best what we all ought to be doing!

I'm going to lay off responding to you now because I think other people will becoming tired of our bickering. After all, in my opinion, they come here to look for positive messages and not to read about negative stuff such as the way this thread has gone.

Instead of continuing to rubbish what I do, why not tell us about how you have dealt with your diabetes? In particular, tell us all about your own personal achievements because that is what I think most people would prefer to read about?

Best wishes as always - John


----------



## Steff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sharpe I think the way anyone tests is very personal to them, I for example test my BG after 1 hour of my evening meal and then again after 2 hours and find that works for *me*.If i chose to do it after 2,3,4 hours then it would be my choice, telling someone there way of testing is wrong is abit of an attack on the individual,I have said already if it works for wallycorker the way he tests then he is doing something right.Like has been said lets not turn this into some kind of slanging match(my own words) where someoine attacks the way antoher goes about there testing habits.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree with you John, once you've got a handle on bg levels as a type 2, the testing should diminish on a regular basis. Personally, I am only testing now if I do something out of the ordinary (e.g. eat out etc). But I still do the odd one (around once a week) to make sure nothing nasty is building up!

Of course, it all depends on my next HbA1c reading in a couple of weeks.

Did you find that the testing strips that you bought off EBay were OK? I always feel uncomfortable about buying medical stuff off the internet!

Andy


----------



## HelenM (Mar 2, 2010)

John, I've just read another post of yours in which you say. 





> Personally, I was diagnosed with a fasting blood glucose just over 7 mmol/l and an HbA1c in the 5s.


You also seem to have few problems with insulin release, in fact  what you are describing seems to be a very normal pattern eat food, insulin deals with it and you are back to normal within the hour
.
This interested me, as I'd just read something that  might be relevent???

I'm by no means an expert  and I may be miseading what you've written but from what I read, many, probably most  people with type 2 have undiagnosed problems with post prandial blood glucose levels long before their fasting levels exeed 7mmol. 
 However,  what you describe sounds very much like this 'variant' mentioned by Jenny Ruhl.



> There   are a small number of people, often men, whose fasting blood sugar rises quite high, perhaps even into the diabetic range, while their post meal blood sugars remain normal or neal normal. This appears to be a slightly different syndrome. Scientists speculate, that these people may have a defect that affects their ability to secrete the basal insulin release that takes place during fasting and sleep



The whole article is worth reading I'm not sure that I am allowed to link but it is entitiled 'How Blood Sugar Control Works--And How It Stops Working' and is on Blood sugar 101.

If you still have reasonably good post prandial insulin release and have lost weight, thus reducing your insulin resistance it would help explain why you are able to eat a succession of fruits without a cumulative effect.  
and why indeed other peoples mileage may vary.


----------



## am64 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> Wally.
> .. *On other forums this sort of information which is wrong and totally misleading would have been deleted or edited or even a disclaimer added to the post. I am surprised it is allowed on here without some sort of comment or editing to show that it is your personal way and not the correct way.*
> 
> 
> ...



Dave... 
Firstly Wally IMO has always indicated in his posts that it is in *his *opinion ....all posts on the forum are in someones personal opinion that is why this is a forum not an information web site.
On this forum discussions are not edited /deleted  by the admin and mods unless they are seen as offensive or a direct attack, as everyones opinion is regarded as valid and promotes discussion.

secondly you say the correct way to test is *1hr*-2hrs after meals ...isnt that what wally has said ?

thirdly your refer to comments made on another forum which is mighty confusing as we are seeing it out of context. 
This now seems to take your thread into the personal attack definition. Insinuating that Wally is not educated in diabetes or knows what is is to be diabetic  is a personal attack as how you do know whether he is or not ? 
am64


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2010)

Diabetes is a complicated disease. How many times have I read the phrase 'we are all different', or 'what works for me may not work for you'? John has cited his own personal experience, and what he does works for him. The tone of some of the posts in this thread is aggressive and confrontational - bullying - and will not be tolerated. Things can be discussed with civility without resorting to name-calling and derision. This is a friendly forum, if we disagree we put forward our point of view so that other readers can make their own assessment, so please bear this in mind and read through carefully before posting - I don't feel as though I should have to go through every post editing and censoring.


----------



## Sharpe (Mar 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> Dave...
> Firstly Wally IMO has always indicated in his posts that it is in *his *opinion ....all posts on the forum are in someones personal opinion that is why this is a forum not an information web site.
> On this forum discussions are not edited /deleted  by the admin and mods unless they are seen as offensive or a direct attack, as everyones opinion is regarded as valid and promotes discussion.
> 
> ...



Firstly: 
Wally has in this thread posted that the way to test after eating fruit is in this bizzare fashion, just eating, test,eating, test etc.....he uses that to illustrate the way to do it. It is plain and simple wrong. However you look at it anybody reading here would look at that and think it was right. I didn't think this website would condone mis-information ?

Secondly:
He has only said that after continually saying that there is NO correct way to test. This again is only after repeated attempts to get him to see the error of his ways. Finally admitting that there actually IS a correct way to test, as I stated.

Thirdly:
If you wish to see what is on other  forum's google Wallycorker. You will soon see what was said in those places. 

There is no personal attack here. Anybody, and I care not who they are, who gives out information, whether as fact or as opinion to other diabetics has a responsibility to make sure that what they say is correct. Is accurate. Is sensible. What has been said by Wally is patently not in any of those categories. 

If I posted here that all a diabetic needs to do to get good control is drink 6 litres of water a day and add 50g salt to it, would that be allowed here ! It is dangerous and misleading information. Surely that would be deleted ?? 

*So I do not see why me criticising something that is wrong can be considered a personal attack ?? * That seems a very sensitive attitude to take. Is the protectionism because it is a senior member who is being criticised ? If it is wrong it should make not one iota of difference. 

It is an attack on mis-information, nothing more. Yes, I have read his posts in other areas where he has also been criticised for his weird ways. It seems it is OK on this forum to spread such things over the net then ??  I find that weird too.

This might be a chat site, it surely was never meant to encourage odd ideas, as with this one about Wally's fruit testing which is what the whole thread is about surely ! 

I am one who believes in free speech, I champion that. However that has to be tempered with a responsibility to make sure what you say is right, always right, not just something that will prove absolutely nothing !

Everybody seems to be missing the point here: This is about testing 1 hr after eating fruit, then another hr after ad infinitum and eating in between. Without any effect on Bg levels apparently. As HelenM stated maybe he has a defect in his metabolism or something. Very odd.

It is NOT about what is the normal 1 and 2 hr testing, let's make that clear. 

There is also no bullying, a difference of opinion maybe. I thought we were all adults here and can take a bit of stick if it is warranted ?


As far as what Wally does, that is up to him. I personally think it is daft. I know other's think the same. It's make your mind up time.  Fact or fiction ? 

Dave


----------



## Steff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dave I dont think protectism comes into this as i think we are fully aware i doubt that wallycorker needs protecting of any kind , BUT when someone comes in and starts picking apart a way of controlling someones diabetes which is PERSONAL to them then it becomes abit more like an attack .


----------



## am64 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> Firstly:
> Wally has in this thread posted that the way to test after eating fruit is in this bizzare fashion, just eating, test,eating, test etc.....he uses that to illustrate the way to do it. It is plain and simple wrong. However you look at it anybody reading here would look at that and think it was right. I didn't think this website would condone mis-information ?
> 
> Secondly:
> ...



I am very confused what your problem with wallys posts has been? 
...he originally explained how he tested fruit....test, eat, test ,eat ...isnt that what we all do ? all day long until we are confident in our abilities ? 

Wally says test after an *1 *hour...you say test after *1*-2 hrs same difference really ?

regarding my post is only because wally is a senior member is offensive as it insinuates that I am biased away from newbies like yourself ... THIS IS NOT A CLUB !!! this is a support forum. You become a senior member after 100 posts not many really ?

you say that wallys ideas are odd ? daft and incorrect.  they are just ideas his ideas ....who is ever right ?? my GP a very well qualified and educated man for example says i should only test every 2 weeks ...is that right ??


----------



## Sharpe (Mar 2, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Dave I dont think protectism comes into this as i think we are fully aware i doubt that wallycorker needs protecting of any kind , BUT when someone comes in and starts picking apart a way of controlling someones diabetes which is PERSONAL to them then it becomes abit more like an attack .





I am sorry Steff.
This is just plain wrong. You are trying to defend the indefensible. It is not about what is personal it is how it is perceived by new diabetics who either come here or read this on the net.

I am a long term experienced diabetic and I was fed wrong information for years before I found what is good for me. I wouldn't have got where I am listening to someone spouting daft ideas about the fruit and testing such as portrayed here.

Dave


----------



## Steff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> I am sorry Steff.
> This is just plain wrong. You are trying to defend the indefensible. It is not about what is personal it is how it is perceived by new diabetics who either come here or read this on the net.
> 
> I am a long term experienced diabetic and I was fed wrong information for years before I found what is good for me. I wouldn't have got where I am listening to someone spouting daft ideas about the fruit and testing such as portrayed here.
> ...



You are entitled to think how you do and i am entitled to think how i do, either way i think this thread should go back to how it was originally and stop going over the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2010)

This is becoming a circular argument. All sides have made their points, so I see no benefit in prolonging it.


----------

